# 2010 breeding Corns & Cresties



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a few snaps
(Poss) Coral Snow (Aro) X Platinum (Trinity)








Should get at least Ghost & Platinums from these, poss. even Coral snows & Powders depending on the poss. hets proving out 
Platinum (River) X Amel het. ( Ahi)








Test breeding for poss. hets. Great project babies from these 
Amel het. (Kai) X Opal Stripe (Iliria)








Opals, Opal stripe, Amel & Amel stripes 
Also bred Aro with Rusty my big Amel female for some Snow & Amel Motleys :love0001:
Cresties are breeding as we speak. Cant wait for eggies :flrt:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool pics, should get some nice hatchlings.. lets hope they do the work lol


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Ya,

All exciting pairings Layla :2thumb:

Aro x Trinity (if the female is hetero Amel) will provide the following progeny:

1/8 *POWDER*
1/8 *PLATINUM*
1/8 *BLIZZARD* homozygous Anery
1/8 *CHARCOAL ANERYTHRISTIC*
1/8 *CORAL SNOW*
1/8 *GHOST*
1/8 *SNOW*
1/8 *ANERYTHRISTIC*

Now that's the type of multi-varied clutch one always likes to produce :mf_dribble:

If you strike it lucky you will be the 2nd person to produce the *POWDER *cultivar (next to ourselves) outside of the U.S.A. : victory:

If the female is not hetero Amel, the results will be as follows:

1/4 *PLATINUM*
1/4 *CHARCOAL ANERYTHRISTIC*
1/4 *GHOST*
1/4 *ANERYTHRISTIC*

All possible hetero Motley or Stripe..............:whistling2:

What an excellent pairing for the 2010 Season 

Now, need I mention the *OPAL STRIPE* & *OPAL* hetero Stripe with the other pairing?

Really looking forward to seeing the results of all 3 pairings.

Kind regards. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I cannot wait either Lex, it will be like Christmas in the incubator!! I fear my keeper shelf may be born this year  may it creak as loudly as yours! :lol2:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> I cannot wait either Lex, it will be like Christmas in the incubator!! *I fear my keeper shelf may be born this year; may it creak as loudly as yours!* :lol2:


Ha, ha............

Keeper Shelf.........now why would ya think that I have such a thang! :flrt:

Regards. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Haha I've seen it with my own eyes :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ahi (*Amel het*) who was paired with my *Platinum* boy has now sloughed, looking forward to proving this pair out so I can sort out future mates for them :no1: She has been in and out of her lay box like a yo-yo!


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Earlier this month Ahi X River's clutch









Opal Stripe clutch being laid









and......

*Platinum* 









Roll on July :2thumb:


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

All Mummys have eaten, first one Ahi has since sloughed and eaten a few times. The other 2 only laid at weekend but both ate the same day, just waiting for them to slough now. Hopefully none will try and double clutch as they are all looking about perfect. 
Rusty is the last one she is mated to Aro & should produce Snow, Amel, Snow motley or stripe and Amel Motley or Stripe all poss. het Hypo & Charcoal. She is due any day now.


----------



## DEATHWEB (Nov 26, 2007)

Lovely corns Layla,good luck with the other clutches !


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

keep us all posted, my two have laid a clutch ov eggs...got a freind incubating them as im unsure how to do it....


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Its a bit scarey the first year but it helps if you can get info from people. Good luck with your babies.

Day 55...a tad early but woooop 








Wee Hypo nose :flrt:








Proud Daddy, River


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Come on..........

You simply MUST have more information on this clutch by now!

Let's all see the results :bash:

Regards. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

6.2 Wild Type het. Amel, Anery, Charcoal & Hypo
3.2 Hypo het. Amel, Anery & Charcoal 

Next clutch....Platinum & co.....:whistling2:


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Ghost









Platinum









Pinkkkkk.....


----------



## Crested Fairy (Nov 16, 2009)

wow congratulations mazing pics too


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you :blush: I'm so pleased with the clutch!


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Pinkkkkk.....


BLOOMIN' HECK...........

You mean that you have 4 POWDERS :gasp:

Yeehaw :mf_dribble:

Brilliant!

Regards. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Dont hit me on the head with a shovel....or a hammer...:bash:....but 5! 

Only 1 Platinum though :devil:...Dya need another Powder Lex? :whistling2:

Thanks so much to you, without you I wouldnt have my fab breeding stock and as always are a great support when I phone worrying to death over my scaley kids xx


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> *Dont hit me on the head with a shovel....or a hammer...:bash:....but 5!*
> 
> Only 1 Platinum though :devil:...Dya need another Powder Lex? :whistling2:
> 
> Thanks so much to you, without you I wouldnt have my fab breeding stock and as always are a great support when I phone worrying to death over my scaley kids xx


Gee..........What odds :mf_dribble:

Errrhhhh, what's going to happen with the Master Plan now then?

And with respect to the support,:blush: ya know it's great to chat with ya 

Cheers. Lex


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I MAY take to calling you Arjan! 

*mutters irratatedly under breath*

Congrats, 5 is amazing. And they look so cute!


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I MAY take to calling you Arjan!
> 
> *mutters irratatedly under breath*
> 
> Congrats, 5 is amazing. And they look so cute!


Master plan Lex...keep 'em of course :Na_Na_Na_Na:
@ Debbie:lol2: No comment! But Thanks hun! Im really taken with them. x


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Clancorns have had a fabulous 2nd season of breeding producing some of our target morphs

*Platinum*
*Powder or Snow Charcoal*
*Opal 

*We did get Opal Stripe but unfortunately the baby didnt make it from its egg. 
We may have also got our Coral Snow but we need to confirm this in Summer 2011 :2thumb:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Clancorns have had a fabulous 2nd season of breeding producing some of our target morphs
> 
> *Platinum*
> *Powder or Snow Charcoal*
> ...


Excellent & some rare cultivars there my friend :no1:

Looking forward to seeing some of these kids at the IHS Doncaster _ September show : victory:

Cheers. Lex


----------

